# Smoked Cabbage



## spursfan (Feb 8, 2016)

Smoking one our favorite recipes on the smoker today.  Cabbage, red potatoes, large sweet Texas onion, bacon and a great country sausage. I can't wait til it's done! 













20160208_141210.jpg



__ spursfan
__ Feb 8, 2016



















20160208_141520.jpg



__ spursfan
__ Feb 8, 2016


----------



## spursfan (Feb 8, 2016)

ok why aren't my pictures posting?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2016)

Click on the insert image icon on the top of the text box and upload your photos.

Al


----------



## spursfan (Feb 8, 2016)

I got it thanks


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 8, 2016)

Your prep looks wonderful.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


----------



## whistech (Feb 8, 2016)

Spursfan, that looks like it is going to be a delicious meal.      Be sure to post the finished pictures.


----------



## spursfan (Feb 8, 2016)

My finished product. Came out delicious.  I have made it in the oven,  charcoal grill and now my MES.  MES is by far the best! !















20160208_183939.jpg



__ spursfan
__ Feb 8, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2016)

I got to try this one...I have eaten and made a similar dish all my life but it is simmered on the stove. Smoked sounds good. Do the veggies get really tender in the smoker?...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks tasty.   Did you cover it?

I always wrap in veggies in foil on the smoker.


----------



## spursfan (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes veggies do come out tender and I did cover it loosely with foil.  My neighbor made it when I first tasted it.  Only had Cabbage, bacon. onion, butter and to add some kick some Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning!! It was so good I decided to add potatoes and a sausage and it made it even better!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 10, 2016)

SF, this looks like a great smoke to try.


----------



## disco (Feb 15, 2016)

A meal fit for a king.

Disco


----------



## loggie (Feb 15, 2016)

Spursfan what temp did you cook the cabbage on and for how long and did you smoke it


----------



## spursfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Loggie said:


> Spursfan what temp did you cook the cabbage on and for how long and did you smoke it


I smoked it at 275 for about 3 hours covered loosely with foil. Also I added about a 1\2 in of water to cover bottom of pan. We like crispy bacon so I crisped it up slightly before putting it together.


----------



## loggie (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks spursfan


----------

